# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  اعمدة صحيفة الصدى اليوم الاحد 2 سبتمبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صدارة بلوني الذهب والدم



* فاز المريخ على خصمٍ شرس وتربع على قمة جدول الترتيب بجدارة جامعاً سبع نقاط.
*  حقق الأحمر الفوز الغالي في ظروفٍ صعبة فقد فيها ثمانية من أميز نجومه، هم  أديكو وفيصل موسى وأمير كمال وراجي عبد العاطي وستيفن وارغو والطاهر الحاج  بالإضافة إلى قلق والشغيل الموقوفين.
* لو مرت الظروف الصعبة التي يعانيها المريخ بأي خصمٍ آخر لتذيل المجموعة بجدارة.
*  تراجع عطاء الزعيم في الحصة الأولى للقاء الأهلي، لكنه احتفظ بهيبة الكبار  فيها، ونجح في انتزاع الفوز خلال الحصة الثانية التي شهدت طوفاناً أحمر لا  يبقي ولا يذر.
*في لقاء القمة لعب المريخ أكثر من 70 دقيقة ناقص العدد  أمام خصم مكتمل وحكم مترصد ونجح رغم ذلك في انتزاع نقطة خارج ملعبه، بل  تقدم على مستضيفه بهدف الأباتشي الرهيب.
* أوضحت مجريات مباراتي المريخ أمام الهلال والأهلي قيمة الفرقة الحمراء.
* تربعت على صدارة المجموعة بنهاية مباريات الجولة الأولى بفارق نقطتين عن أقرب ملاحقيها.
* ولولا ترصد حمادة مدغشقر لجمع رفاق الملك العلامة الكاملة.
* استفاد المريخ من تعادل الهلال والإنتر، وتحكر في الصدارة بجدارة، ونظن أنه لن يفرط فيها بعون الله.
*  فوز المريخ على النمور سيضمن للأحمر الصعود إلى نصف النهائي حال خسارة  الإنتر أمام الهلال في أم درمان، لأن سقف الأهلي سيتجمد حينها عند تسع  نقاط، بينما سيتوقف سقف الإنتر عند الرقم سبعة.
* خسارة الإنتر أمام  الهلال ستفقده طموح الصعود وستسهل مهمة المريخ أمامه في مباراة الجولة قبل  الأخيرة لأن المباراة ستصبح مجرد تحصيل حاصل بالنسبة إليه.
* شاء الهلال  أم أبى سيلعب لمصلحة المريخ في الجولة المقبلة، لكن الزعيم مطالب بتطبيق  مبدأ (من لا يأكل بيده لا يشبع) لأن فوزه سيضمن له التأهل، وقد يمنحه فرصة  تحديد المتأهل الآخر.
* المريخ في الطريق الصحيح.
* الربط المقدر للأحمر 16 نقطة.
* الزعيم لا يحب (اللولوة) ولا يحب دارسة الاحتمالات.
* الأحمر في القمة، ونقاط النمور مربط الفرس بالنسبة إلى النجوم. 
الحضري.. ثلاثة في واحد
* لا يختلف اثنان على قيمة الحضري كحارس نال لقب الأفضل في إفريقيا وتوج بذهبها مرات ومرات.
* الحضري (ثلاثة في واحد)!
* يحرس المرمى، يوجه الزملاء، ويقود التشجيع ببث الحماسة وسط الجماهير.
* قاد المريخ للفوز على إنتركلوب وقدم مباراة متميزة.
* أدى مباراة جيدة أمام الهلال وساهم في تهدئة ثورة جماهير المريخ ضد حمادة.
* وأمام الأهلي واجه هجوم الأهلي شوطاً كاملاً وحافظ على نظافة شباكه بكل ثبات حتى استفاق الفريق في الحصة الثانية وانتصر.
* الحضري بات أخطر منافس للجنيد وأب قرن وأب ليمونة وأب شاكوش وبنان، وقادة لجنة التعبئة الحمراء.
* وهو يمثل امتداداً لسلسلة الحراس العظام الذين حرسوا المرمى الأحمر عبر التاريخ.
* عبد العزيز عبد الله، الطيب سند، الهادي سليم وحامد بريمة.
* البطولات الكبيرة لا تتحقق إلا بوجود حراس متميزين.
*  ووجود الحضري برفقة جبل الجليد أكرم والصاعد يس أمن البوابة الحمراء  تماماً وقضى على هاجس الحراس الذي أرق مضاجع المريخاب سنين عدداً.
*  تعلم جماهير المريخ قيمة الحضري جيداً، لذلك تمسكت به على الرغم من أنه  مارس الدلال في أول مشواره مع الفريق، وسامحته على أخطائه ودعمته معنوياً  حتى عاد وانتظم وتألق.
* خصوم الزعيم كذلك يعرفون قيمة الحضري، ويدركون  أن التفوق على الأحمر بوجوده صعب، لذلك استهدفوه إعلامياً وجماهيرياً،  ولاحقوه بالشكاوى الفالصو، وشككوا في قانونية انتقاله إلى المريخ، وكتبوا  عن كبر سنه وتراجع مستواه، وسعوا إلى بناء حاجزٍ سميك بينه والصفوة.
* وعندما فشلوا لاحقوه بالحجارة، لإيذائه جسدياً، مثلما حدث بعد نهاية لقاء المريخ والأهلي.
*  صدق سعادة الفريق المدهش عبد الرحمن سر الختم عندما توقع خلال حديثه مع  قادة بعثتي العملاقين في القاهرة إبان معسكري موفمبيك (أثناء عمل الفريق  المدهش سفيراً للسودان بالقاهرة) أن يتم استهداف الحضري بطريقة غير كريمة  في السودان، وقد كان.
* الحضري لاعب قوي الشكيمة، وحملات الاستهداف لا تؤثر فيه، وتزيده قوةً وإصراراً على الإجادة.
* دفع الفرعون ضريبة المريخ بدمه في اللقاء الأخير، فتعاطفت معه جماهير المريخ أكثر.
* ابن كفر البطيخ بات أشد حمرةً من غلاة أنصار الزعيم.
* شرف للزعيم أن يحرس مرماه أفضل حارس في إفريقيا وقائد المنتخب المصري الشقيق.
* ولا يهمك يا حضري، الصفوة تحبك الآن أكثر، والدم الذي رويت به نجيل الرد كاسل يرفع قدرك عند محبيك.
آخر الحقائق
* أعلم جيداً أن الصفوة (ما بتحمل الهبشة) في الملك!
* وأنا أفوقهم حباً للسلطان، ومكانته عندي سامية سامقة.
* تأثر العجب مع بقية زملائه الدوليين بإرهاق رحلة المنتخب الطويلة من تونس إلى الخرطوم.
* وصلوا الخرطوم قبل 72 ساعة، وأدوا تدريبين مع الفريق ولم ينالوا قسطاً كافياً من الراحة.
* لذلك تأثر أداء مصعب والباشا، ونفد وقود بلة في منتصف الحصة الثانية حتى اضطر ريكو لإخراجه.
* ولم يكن العجب بمعزل عن تأثير الإرهاق.
* لو كان في كامل لياقته البدنية لما أهدر الفرصة السهلة التي تهيأت له في مواجهة مرمى الدعيع.
* أهلي شندي نفسه عانى مما عانى منه لاعبو المريخ بدرجةٍ أقل.
*  بعد نهاية اللقاء تحدث الكوكي مدرب الأهلي للصدى شاكياً من تأثير مشاركة  حمودة في معسكر المنتخب ومباراة ليبيا وقال إنه عاد إلى فريقه بلياقة  متدنية، فاضطر إلى استبداله في الحصة الثانية.
* علماً أن حمودة الوحيد الذي سافر مع المنتخب إلى تونس من بين نجوم أهلي شندي.
* عبر المريخ خصماً قوياً ورفع رصيده إلى سبع نقاط، وهو المطلوب.
* تمريرة الباشا الغريبة لكليتشي المتسلل يجب أن تخضع إلى عناية خاصة من ريكاردو.
* كرر الباشا الخطأ نفسه في لقاء القمة، ومرر كرة سهلة إلى زميل متسلل.
* كان بمقدوره أن يسجل بنفسه، لكنه لجأ إلى الخيار الخاطئ فأهدر على فريقه الهدف الثالث.
* لكن ذلك لا يقلل من قيمة ما قدمه الباشا في اللقاء.
* قون الباشا بي مية!
*  يجب على رمضان عجب أن يتأنى قليلاً ويرفع رأسه قبل أن يتسرع في تمرير  الكرة، كي لا يفسد هجمة خطيرة للمريخ مثلما فعل في لقاء الأهلي.
* بشرى سارة للصفوة: باسكال غير موقوف في المباراة المقبلة.
* انتزع الواوا لقب رجل المباراة الأول أمام النمور.
* لعب بقوة وجدية وشراسة وصحوة، وغطى ظهر ليما عدة مرات.
* لكنه نال بطاقة صفراء غير مبررة بانفعاله عقب اعتداء فريد عليه.
* ترك الحكم المصري جريشة المعتدي وعاقب الواوا ببطاقة صفراء، وكان قراره في غاية القسوة.
* على دائرة الكرة تنبيه باسكال للابتعاد عن البطاقات غير المبررة.
* ويجب على بلة جابر أن يجتهد لتحسين لياقته قبل ملحمة شندي.
* الخط السريع قطع بنزين في الحصة الثانية.
* صدق الكوكي: الأباتشي لا يرحم من يخطئ أمامه.
* لو ما أخطأت ما برحمك يا كوكي!
* أضاف السفير الأمريكي وأمراء الكويت بعداً آخر للقاء الزعيم والنمور.
* لعناية المعلق سوار الذهب: الكرة الملعوبة من رمية تماس لا مكان فيها للتسلل.
* التحية مثنى وثلاث ورباع للصفوة لأنها شجعت بحرارة وفوتت الفرصة على المتربصين والمندسين.
* تشجيعٌ راقٍ، مؤازرة قوية، وانضباط كامل.
* تمنى ريكاردو أن يصعد المريخ بمعية النمور.
* يسمع منك ربنا يا ريكو!
* أفلت الهلال من كمين الإنتر بالتعادل، وكاد يتعرض لهزيمة كبيرة.
* لاحت لمهاجمي الإنتر ست فرص في مواجهة المعز وأهدروها برعونة متناهية.
* قياساً بمستوى الهلال في لواندا التعادل مكسب كبير.
* آخر خبر: الدفاع الأزرق شوربة لسان عصفور!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ وصل الغريق


* ضمن مجموعته في الكونفدرالية وفق المريخ حتى الآن في كسب مباراتين على أرضه بصعوبة، وفلت من أخطر فخ بالتعادل في مباراة المقبرة.
*  وبعد الفوز الأخير على أهلي شندي عادت بعض الأقلام المريخية للاستغراق في  الأحلام والحديث عن الفوز بالبطولة.. وهي عادة ألفناها عقب تحقيق الانتصار  في كل مباراة، حتى وإن جاء الفوز بالحظ وبكرامة البليلة!
* ليت المريخاب يأخذون حكمة الحارس المخضرم والمترع بالخبرة عصام الحضري الذي يرفض الاستغراق في الأحلام
والحديث  عن كسب اللقب الأفريقي.. حيث قال عصام الحضري قبل مباراة نمور شندي إنه لا  يفكر بعيداً في لقب البطولة ولكن كل تفكيره ينحصر على مباراة أهلي شندي من  أجل تحقيق الفوز، وبعد مباراة أهلي شندي سينحصر تفكيره في المباراة  التالية.. وهكذا..
* سبق أن تحدثنا عن هذه الفلسفة في كرة القدم وقلنا  إن فريق المريخ الحائز على لقب كأس أفريقيا عام 1989م، وأثناء خوضه  لمباريات المنافسة الأفريقية لم يكن يتحدث فيه أحد عن اللقب الأفريقي  إطلاقاً بما في ذلك الإعلام فقد كان اهتمام المريخاب ينحصر في المباراة  التي تواجههم مما ساعدهم على المضي طويلاً في مسار البطولة حتى وصلوا  للنهائي.
* لقد كان طريق المريخ للبطولة صعباً ووعراً كما أن المنافسة  كانت تقام بنظام خروج المهزوم، وقد التقى المريخ في الدور الثاني بحامل لقب  كأس أفريقيا النادي البنزرتي التونسي ونجح في تخطيه بصعوبة، وكانت تلك  نقطة الانطلاق نحو اللقب الأفريقي، ولكن دون استغراق في الأحلام حتى بعد  إقصاء بطل أفريقيا.
* ومما ساعد المريخ على الوصول للنهائي التوفيق  الكبير من الله سبحانه وتعالى، وحسن الطالع بالاحتفاظ بالفريق الأساسي في  كل مباريات البطولة دون فقدان أي لاعب سواء بالإيقاف أو الإصابة علماً أن  كشف المريخ الأفريقي في ذلك العام ضم 22 لاعباً فقط منهم بعض اللاعبين من  فريق الأشبال، حيث فقد الفريق نجوم التسجيلات الجدد الذين دخلوا كشفه ولم  يشاركوا أفريقياً للخلل في توقيت التسجيلات.
* في البطولة الكونفدرالية  الحالية يتعرض المريخ لمأزق إيقافات اللاعبين الأساسيين قبل كل مباراة  يخوضها مما يؤثر على ثبات وتجانس التشكيلة، علماً أن ثبات وتجانس التشكيلة  الأساسية من المرتكزات الأساسية لأي فريق يرغب في قطع شوط طويل في بطولة  قارية.
* وهناك أيضاً مشكلة الإصابات التي أبعدت لاعبين أساسيين ومميزين لفترات طويلة جداً مثل سفاري وراجي وأمير كمال.
*  كما قلنا كسب المريخ حتى الآن مباراتين على ملعبه بصعوبة وفلت من فخ خطير  بالتعادل في المقبرة.. وقد تبقت للفريق مباراتان خطيرتان خارج أرضه بشندي  ولواندا، إلى جانب مباراة القمة وهي من المباريات التي لا تضمن نتيجتها  وتأخذ كل الاحتمالات.. مما يعني أن المريخ ابتداءً من المباراة القادمة  سيخوض مباريات الغريق المحفوفة بالمخاطر..
* نقول للذين يستغرقون في  الأحلام من المحتمل أن يفقد المريخ نتائج المباريات الثلاث (لا قدر الله)،  خاصة في ظل الغيابات المتواصلة في كل مباراة بعد ما فعله الحكم المدغشقري  حمادة بالمريخ في لقاء القمة بالمقبرة، وكذلك البطاقات الثلاث التي أخرجها  الحكم المصري جهاد جريشة للاعبين مؤثرين في المريخ ولم يكن الباشا وباسكال  يستحقان الإنذار..
* يفترض أن يكثف المريخ جهود الإعداد ويضاعفها لأقصى حد لكل مباراة قادمة من مباريات (الغريق) وأولها مباراة الموت في شندي..
*  ولأن هناك فترة زمنية قبل مواجهة شندي المطلوب أن يجري الجهاز الفني أكبر  عدداً من المباريات الإعدادية لتجهيز اللاعبين المتوقفين عن اللعب لفترات  طويلة والعائدين من الإصابة لتقليل خطر الإيقافات وسط اللاعبين الأساسيين.
*  مباراة المريخ وأهلي الخرطوم على كأس السودان يوم الثلاثاء يستحيل خوضها  في ظل غياب 12 لاعباً في معسكر المنتخب الوطني ومنتخبي مصر وزامبيا بخلاف  المصابين.. وعليه لا مناص من إشراك الدوليين فيها بخروجهم من معسكر المنتخب  مع الاستغناء عن خدمات الحضري وساكواها المشاركين مع منتخبات بلادهما..  وربما حاول اتحاد الكرة إقصاء المريخ بحرمانه من الدوليين وإجباره على  اللعب بالأشبال!

* حتى لا يتعرض لاعبو المريخ الدوليين للإرهاق على  إدارة المريخ أن تطالب بتأخير موعد مباراة الفريق الدورية مع الخرطوم  الوطني المبرمجة يوم الاثنين من الأسبوع القادم باستاد الخرطوم أي بعد 48  ساعة فقط من موعد مباراة السودان وإثيوبيا المقامة السبت القادم، علماً أن  الهلال أراحوه ببرمجة مباراته الدورية مع الموردة بعد أربعة أيام من مواجهة  إثيوبيا!! 
زمن إضافي
* مباراة شندي لها أهمية بالغة في تحديد مصير  المريخ من التأهل لدور الأربعة، فكسب نقاطها يمهد طريق التأهل للمريخ، أما  الخسارة أو التعادل سيدخل المريخ في حسابات صعبة ومعقدة للغاية، وستحرمه  الخسارة في شندي من التأهل، إذا أخفق الفريق في مباراة أنجولا ومباراة  الهلال.
* دخل الزامبي ساكواها في النفق النفسي المظلم وتأكد ذلك بعد  خروجه من الملعب ورفضه الجلوس مع البدلاء، وهذه مشكلة نفسية ينبغي معالجتها  سريعاً، حتى لا يفقد الفريق عنصراً أساسياً آخر في ظل ظروف الغيابات  المتلاحقة..
* حملة الانتقادات التي بدأت تلاحق ساكواها بسبب صيامه عن  إحراز الأهداف خلال الفترة الأخيرة، حملة خاطئة ستضر باللاعب وبالمريخ..  علماً أن ساكواها يعاني من سوء طالع فقط بجانب عدم فعالية خط الوسط وقلة  الكرات التي تصله، مثلما حدث في الشوط الأول لمباراة الأهلي عندما غاب خط  الوسط تماماً، لدرجة أن المريخ لم يشكل أي خطورة على مرمى الأهلي حتى في  وجود كلتشي الذي لم يجد سوى فرصة واحدة فقط ومن كرة مرتدة من القائم أطاح  بها عالياً!! وبمجرد أن بدأ خط وسط المريخ يصحو من الغفوة في الشوط الثاني  تم استبدال ساكواها المنحوس!!
* عالجوا مشكلة ساكواها سريعاً من الجانب  النفسي والمعنوي فقط.. وأصلحوا حال خط الوسط.. وعلى الجميع الكف عن انتقاد  اللاعب حتى لا يدقوا إسفيناً بينه وبين الجمهور مثلما كاد يحدث للباشا.
*  من جانب آخر يجب توبيخ باسكال توبيخاً شديداً تجاه ظاهرة احتجاجاته  وانفعالاته أمام لاعبي الخصم حتى ولو بتوقيع غرامات مالية عليه، فالفريق لا  يحتمل الغيابات، ونفس الشيء ينبغي فعله مع بلة جابر.
* بالتعادل في أنجولا اقترب الهلال من التأهل ويكفيه كسب مباراتيه على أرضه أمام إنتركلوب والأهلي ليرفع رصيده إلى 11 نقطة.
* بعد انتهاء جولات الذهاب لم يتأهل أي فريق، ولا زالت الفرصة مواتية أمام الفرق الأربعة حتى إنتركلوب صاحب النقطة الواحدة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يجتاز المطب الاول



اجتازت  الفرقة الحمراء أمس الأول مطب نمور دار جعل الأول بانتصار غالٍ خدمة يمين  وعرق جبين و انتصر المريخ وحصل على ثلاث نقاط أمام فرقة أهلي شندي العنيدة  العكليتة
فرض الكوكي أسلوبه وطريقته الهجومية مما أرغم المريخ على  التراجع في الشوط الأول الذي كان بلا شك هو شوط النمور التي كادت  تبتلع  الفرسان الحمر لولا عدم التعامل الجيد من المهاجم النيجيري يعقوبو
ولابد  من الاشادة بالمدرب التونسي الكوكي الذي قدم خدمة كبيره للمريخ ودرساً  للمدرب البرازيلي ريكاردو الذي أخطأ ودفع بتشكيلة غريبة خاصة في الارتكاز
الكوكي قدم شوطاً نموذجياً وأداء قوياً في الشوط الأول ساعده في ذلك سلبية خط الوسط المريخي وعدم ظهور بلة بمستواه المعروف
فطن  المدرب ريكاردو لقوة منافسه وعمل على تعديل طريقته العقيمة في الشوط الأول  وتدخل وأخرج سكواها النائم على الخط طوال المباريات السابقة وادخل دينمو  خط الوسط رمضان عجب الذي حرك الملعب طولاً وعرضاً وأيقظ هجوم المريخ الذي  كان يشكو من ضعف التمويل رغم اجتهادات العجب
أحرز كلتشي هدفاً جميلاً  وملعوباً من كرة قوية لا تصد ولا ترد بعد أن فشل المدافع في إبعادها ووضعها  مقشرة أمام الأباتشي الذي قذفها بسرعة (ريختر) في وجه الدعيع الذي عمل  فيها حمد لبد وليهو حق!
أما هدف الباشا الجميل الملعوب والذي استعمل فيه  ذكاءه الكروي بعد أن شاهد جميع مدافعي الأرسنال اتجهوا إلى زملائه باعتبار  أنه سيمرر الكرة بينية إلا أنه آثر أن يسدد في سقف المرمى وأرسل كرة لم  يستطع حيالها الدعيع حضضاً ولا بضضاً
التحية لجمهور المريخ الوفي الذي  استحق منا التهنئة على المجهود الكبير الذي بذله وحضوره المبكر ومساندته  اللاعبين.. شكراً للصفوة على التشجيع والمؤازرة طوال شوطي المباراة فقد كان  لتشجيعها المثالي ووقفتها القوية ومساندتها للاعبين الأثر الكبير في  الانتصار الغالي الذي توج به نجم السعد وفخر البلد جهده.. تحية للجنة  التعبئة بدون ذكر أسماء وتحية مصحوبة بالتهنئة للرئيس المحبوب وقائد  المسيرة والمخطط الكبير للملحمة الرائعة والمساندة المشرفة والذي عمل دون  كلل وملل من أجل مسيرة المريخ التي لن تتوقف بإذن الواحد الأحد
إن سايد
سأظل أردد وأردد: يا والي لبنت ما تديها الطير ونحن من خلفك نشد من أزرك فالعين بصيرة واليد قصيرة
قساوة التحكيم امتدت من حمادة لجهاد جريشة اللهم إننا لا نسألك رد القضاء ولكن نسألك اللطف فيه
الحضري حارس أفريقيا الأول كان حاضرا ًوقدم مباراة رفيعة المستوى
نشجب وندين الأسلوب البربري الذي تعاملت به فئة معروفة وهي تعتدي على الحارس العملاق الأمر الذي دعا الى نقله للعلاج بالمستشفى
لن نقول السن بالسن ولكننا نعرف كيف نرد في الملعب لأننا أهلٌ للتسامح والكبير دائماً كبير
أجر وعافية يا وحش.. دي ضربية التألق.
ظاهرة  تفشي البطاقات الملونة ظاهرة دخيلة على لاعبي المريخ يجب على دائرة الكرة  الالتفات لها ومعرفة سببها.. في اللاعبين أم أصحاب الياقات السوداء؟
تحية لجمهور شندي الذواق وهو يخرج من الاستاد مرفوع الرأس بعد العرض الجميل الذي قدمه نمور دار جعل.
وين البطان وأين السياط يا عبد الغفار كلها راحت مع صاروخ كلتشي
طاااااااااااااااااااااخ جيب من جوة يا دعيع.
ليست واحدة، بل اثنتان ليهم صوت وليس سوطاً.. كلو منك يا حمادة كنا هسع تسع نقاط خالفين رجل على رجل
يا ريكاردو بعد الإيقافات تشكيلة المريخ في شندي راعي الضان في الخلا عارفها
مشكلتك  تشكيلة البداية أقترح تضع التشكيلة في ورقة سرية وتسلمها إلى فاروق وأيضاً  فاروق يضع تشكيلة ويسلمها ليك بعد كده ممكن تتنقح بسهولة
العجب اجتاز التجربة بنجاح لكن أفتكر أنك ظلمتو بعدم استبداله
عودة الشغيل وقلق (بعد ان يعاقب على فعلته في المباراة السابقة) والمريخ في حاجة إلى الثنائي خاصة في ظل غياب سعيد السعودي.
البطولة دخلت مراحلها الحرجة ومباراة شندي نكون أو لا نكون
وحسناً فعلت إدارة المريخ وهي تنتهج أسلوب لكل مباراة ظروفها ولاعبوها
كسرت الكرسي الذي أمامي وأنا أشارك الأباتشي هدفه في مرمى الدعيع
شوطة صبي عافي منك يا أب زرد
مبروك لكل عشاق المريخ الذين هاتفوني صلاح خضر من ماليزيا دكتور مأمون من الرياض وعمار الحاج من الشارقه وأبوعبيدة من أمدرمان
فتح عيونك يا ريكاردو قدر الريال أبوعشرة وابدأ التشكيلة الصاح ليس كل مرة تسلم الجرة
أدفع نصف عمري وأعرف لماذا يتواضع سكواها من مباراة إلى أخرى
الصدارة حمراء والجمعة خضراء
 وهدف الباشا لوحة فنان وجمال رسمه
جيب من جوة يا دعيع ؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 					باسكال سافر إلى ساحل العاج 			والحضري يغادر إلى مصر وسكواها لزامبيا

غادر عصام الحضري حارس مرمى المريخ إلى القاهرة فجر أمس للانضمام إلى منتخب بلاده فيما ينتظر أن يغادر سكواها اللاعب الزامبي المحترف  بصفوف المريخ لبلاده فجر اليوم للالتحاق بالرصاصات النحاسية وأوضح فاروق جبرة مساعد مدرب المريخ أن اللاعبين تم استدعاؤهما لمنتخبي بلادهما وقال: لكن بقية الأجانب سيكونون موجودين والتدريبات مستمرة ونوّه إلى أن اللاعبين الدوليين في صفوف المريخ أيضاً سيلتحقون بصفوف صقور الجديان وسيشاركون في تحضيرات منتخبنا الذي يستعد لمواجهة إثيوبيا يوم الثامن من الشهر الجاري في ذهاب المرحلة الأخيرة من التصفيات المؤهلة إلى نهائيات أمم أفريقيا 2013.. وكان العاجي باسكال غادر مساء أمس إلى ساحل العاج لتجديد جوازه وسيعود الخميس.. فيما ينتظر أن يعود سكواها يوم التاسع من الشهر الجاري.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحضري: العنف في الملاعب السودانية بلغ مداه وما حدث سيزيدني إصراراً 			

الحضري: العنف في الملاعب السودانية بلغ مداه وما حدث سيزيدني إصراراً    ذكر  عصام الحضري حارس مرمى المريخ في تصريحات لموقعه الرسمي أن العنف في  الملاعب السودانية بلغ مداه مشيراً إلى أن الجماهير عليها أن تعلم أن كرة  القدم ليست معارك ويجب عليها أن تتقبل نتائج المباريات وقال إنه تعرض للضرب  بجسم   صلب  وقال: كنت في طريقي إلى غرفة الملابس فقذف أحد المندسين وسط جماهير أهلي  شندي حجراً نحوي وتعرضت للإصابة ونُقلت إلى المستشفى واستدعى الأمر خياطة  الجرح واستلزم غُرزة في الشفة السُفلى وغُرزة أخرى في الشفة العليا وأوضح  الحضري أنه فقد إحدى أسنانه ومضى: لكنني بخير وأشكر مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ  وكل من حضر اليّ بالمستشفى للاطمئنان على وضعي وأكد حارس الفراعنة أن ما  تعرض له سيزيده إصراراً على تقديم الأفضل مع المريخ والاجتهاد أكثر.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مصعب عمر يدعو أنصار الأحمر إلى مساندة سكواها 			

دعا مصعب عمر لاعب وسط المريخ جماهير الأحمر إلى مساندة سكواها واعتبر أن المهاجم الزامبي في حاجة إلى مساندة الجماهير وقال: مهما كان اسم اللاعب وقيمته ووزنه فإنه يمر في بعض الأحيان بفترات يتراجع فيها مستواه ويحتاج في هذه الفترة إلى مساندة الجمهور وسكواها مجتهد ويسعى إلى تقديم الأفضل لكن على الجماهير دعمه وعلّق مصعب على فوز المريخ أمس الأول على حساب أهلي شندي ورأى أنه مستحق واعترف بأن الفرقة الحمراء وجدت صعوبات لكنه قال إن المريخ في الأخير نال النقاط الثلاث، وأكد مصعب أنه لم يضمن المشاركة أساسياً حتى الآن وقال: ينبغي عليّ أن أجتهد لإقناع الجهاز الفني حتى أستمر في القائمة الأساسية.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ ينفرد بصدارة المجموعة بعد تعادل الأزرق والإنتر

انفرد المريخ بصدارة المجموعة الأولى في البطولة الكونفدرالية بعد تعادل الهلال وإنتر كلوب بهدف لكل وكان المريخ انتصر على أهلي شندي بهدفين نظيفين أمس الأول وللمريخ سبع نقاط من فوزين وتعادل، وبدأ الأحمر مشواره بالانتصار على 
إنتر كلوب بهدف ناله الباشا، ثم تعادل أمام الهلال بهدف لكل، وكان كلتشي سجل هدف الفرقة الحمراء، فيما فاز أمس الأول على أهلي شندي بثنائية نالها كلتشي والباشا، ويأتي الهلال في المركز الثاني برصيد خمس نقاط واستهل الأزرق مشواره بالفوز خارج القواعد على أهلي شندي بهدفين لهدف سجلهما كاريكا وسانيه وكان حمودة بشير سجل هدف النمور وفي الجولة الثانية تعادل الأزرق مع المريخ وسجل سادومبا هدفه وأمس تعادل أيضاً خارج القواعد بهدف لكل، وسجل سادومبا هدف الأزرق ويأتي أهلي شندي في المركز الثالث برصيد ثلاث نقاط من فوز وحيد على حساب إنتر كلوب خارج القواعد وتغلب الأهلي على الإنتر بهدف وحيد سجله يعقوبو، فيما خسر أمام الهلال في الجولة الأولى بهدفين لهدف وأمام المريخ بهدفين نظيفين، ويحتل إنتر كلوب المركز الأخير برصيد نقطة واحدة وخسر الإنتر أمام المريخ وأهلي شندي، فيما تعادل أمام الهلال ويحل المريخ ضيفاً على أهلي شندي في الجولة المقبلة فيما يستقبل الهلال إنتر كلوب.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 					أسامة حافظ الشاذلي: جماهير أهلي شندي بريئة من الاعتداء على الحضري ومندسون وراء ما حدث 			

اعتبر الدكتور أسامة حافظ الشاذلي عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ أن جماهير أهلي شندي بريئة من الاعتداء على الحضري.. وكان حارس الأحمر تعرض لإصابة (بحجر طائش) مما تسبب في فقده أحد أسنانه، ورأى الشاذلي أن جماهير أهلي شندي تركّز على تشجيع فريقها ولاعبيها وقال: أعتقد أن من قام بهذا التصرف مندسون بين جماهير أهلي شندي وأضاف: عموماً لن نشغل أنفسنا بهذا الأمر وسنركّز على المباراة المقبلة وتحدث الشاذلي عن الشكوى التي تقدم بها أهلي شندي طاعناً في قانونية مشاركة الحضري ووصفها بأنها زوبعة في فنجان وقال: لا يُعقل أن يقع نادٍ مثل المريخ في مثل هكذا أخطاء كما إن الحضري شارك من قبل أمام إنتر كلوب والهلال.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكوكي: تعادل الأزرق والإنتر أفضل نتيجة للنمور 			 				 		 					     

شدد محمد عثمان الكوكي المدير الفني لأهلي شندي على أهمية أن يخدم فريقه نفسه بنفسه في الجولتين المقبلتين وأن ينتصر  على المريخ وإنتر كلوب الأنغولي وقال معلقاً على نتيجة مباراة الهلال  والإنتر: أعتقد أن التعادل أفضل نتيجة للنمور.. حالياً للأزرق خمس نقاط  ولنا ثلاث والإنتر بنقطة وحيدة ولكن يبقى الأهم العمل على الانتصار في  الجولتين المقبلتين.


*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكور الكسلاوى
*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

الكوكي: تعادل الأزرق والإنتر أفضل نتيجة للنمور                                                             

شدد محمد عثمان الكوكي المدير الفني لأهلي شندي على أهمية أن يخدم فريقه نفسه بنفسه في الجولتين المقبلتين وأن ينتصر على المريخ وإنتر كلوب الأنغولي وقال معلقاً على نتيجة مباراة الهلال والإنتر: أعتقد أن التعادل أفضل نتيجة للنمور.. حالياً للأزرق خمس نقاط ولنا ثلاث والإنتر بنقطة وحيدة ولكن يبقى الأهم العمل على الانتصار في الجولتين المقبلتين.





الزول ده قنعان من أن يهزم الهلال

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكور كسلاوى !!
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*الشكر كل الشكر كسلاوي
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

الزول ده قنعان من أن يهزم الهلال 





لأنه فاتح عبد الفتاح !!!!

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*مشكور عسلاوي
                        	*

----------

